# CHIORDA Road Bike, Made in Italy



## HARPO

I've had this bike for some many years I can't remember when I bought it. Much to small for me, I bought it because I had never heard of the Marque, and I liked the chrome lugs on the head tube. Also, the bike was barely used and was 100% ORIGINAL...so of course I had to have it. 
I had since discovered it was the low end model of the brand, with Italian as well as French components. I'm tossing it around about selling it, but I have no idea as to its value. Anyone out there want to give me a clue as to what it's worth?
Thanks!
Fred


----------



## bulldog1935

great photo set - really nice details


----------



## HARPO

bulldog1935 said:


> great photo set - really nice details




I haven't seen one like it since. Pretty wild that the handlebar tape is part cloth and part plastic tape...from the factory! And the little reflectors on the handlebar ends are cool. Again, bottom of the line bike, but in beautiful condition. Something for someone who has the high end bike and wants a "set"...


----------



## HARPO

BTW, the front fork doesn't have scraped paint on it...it's where the long reflectors that were glued onto it fell off...which I still have.


----------



## Bikerider007

I don't see a lot of value other than originality and the fact it's old enough to be considered vintage. I would say the Pirelli tires have good value. Legnanos and some other high end Italian brands came with them so there would be interest. I think your best route is selling those separate.


----------



## WVBicycles

Ive sold a few of these over the years, yours is super clean and all original depends on area but I say $150 to $200. Typically areas with a lot of college students run of the mill bikes will sell for more then middle of no where.


----------



## trymebike

sold these new , also were painted white brakes were bad


----------



## bulldog1935

Steel rims are not conducive to rim brakes, and there was no progress in brake pad compounds before Matthauser.  
Center pull brakes with modern pads on alloy rims stop and modulate as well as any brakes on the road, and better than monoplanar side-pulls.


----------



## zbillster

I do believe my parents surprised (or traumatized?) me with a close relative of your yellow machine ... but with painted, plainer lugs and Sears branding. It was later stolen from a 3rd-party warranty repair shop (there was NOTHING to keep the Simplex levers from sliding down the downtube).


----------



## Schwinny

I had a white one I bought for $65 a few years back. It was just like yours except white.
Those Macarri Torino rims are real nice except they are straight sided. Anything over 65psi and they spit the tires off. I stripped it, painted it, and sold it as a 2 speed city bike. There is a pic of it here on the CABE somewhere.


----------

